# Is there any way to block certain types of websites...



## Stabe (Jan 3, 2009)

Technically? Like even if the person knew about it and was tech savvy is there something that can block access to anything... objectionable? I'm not talking monitoring software.... I mean a program that can stop something like that outright and cannot be changed. Any ideas?

EDIT: Nvm, i figured it out through router settings. Now, does anyone how how to do something similar through an Android phone?


----------



## mechanicalmetal (Nov 12, 2008)

Android is pure Debian. "Theres an app for it"


----------

